# Is call waiting free on bsnl ?



## eureca_eureca (Nov 12, 2005)

please tell me if call waiting is free on bsnl, and how to enable


----------



## anubhav_har (Nov 12, 2005)

yes it is free check out bsnl website

www.bsnl.co.in

all info there...


----------



## eureca_eureca (Nov 12, 2005)

thx anubhav


----------

